# Christmassy poodles



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Here are Merlin and Tamara.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

I love these photos! I am going to try and get one with Axel and Betty today (if I can keep Betty still long enough!). Maybe wait till she is sleeping...


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So cute Dechi! I love your tree and of course lovely Merlin and Tamara. 

Good luck with squirmy puppy photos Axeldog!


----------



## StormeeK (Aug 3, 2015)

Two guys waiting for it to get cold enough for us to hopefully have a Christmas fire in the fireplace!












Santa Poodle


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Here are some pictures from Rory's Christmas party [emoji322]


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Siskojan (Mar 13, 2011)

Here are Sisko and Dax just back from the groomer. Sisko's top knot got more of a chop than I wanted but hey .... at least he smells good


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

More Pics of Chanter


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Aww they're all so cute! Here's another Rory one, meeting Santa and mrs Claus yesterday. And last year's top - just cos he's grown and cleared so much!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

These are so cute! I might take the poodles to the mall on Tuesday evening to have their photo taken with Santa.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Muggles said:


> Aww they're all so cute! Here's another Rory one, meeting Santa and mrs Claus yesterday. And last year's top - just cos he's grown and cleared so much!
> 
> View attachment 372266
> 
> ...


Maizie is stripped and her color is exactly like Rory's


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

This picture is a couple of years old, but it cracks me up. My sister had hats for her Aussie boys and a Mrs. Claus hat for Phoebe. Phoebe was POSITIVE it was in fact a toy we were trying to put on her head, AND she was pissed at having to sit between her two dorky Aussie cousins. Phoebe has beautiful eyes, but sometimes I wish they weren't quite so expressive. My sister posted this picture on FB and somebody commented that the poodle looked pissed. Ya....


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

zooeysmom said:


> Maizie is stripped and her color is exactly like Rory's




Well we need to see your pack's photos too then! I love Rory's colour at the moment, a really pretty shade but still with the contrasting legs.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Haha Verve, she definitely doesn't look impressed!


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Love all of the pictures!!!


----------



## Khurst (Oct 31, 2014)

Crist as pics of Murray


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Santa doesn't look very happy but I think the girls look good.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Caddy said:


> Santa doesn't look very happy but I think the girls look good.




Santa looks like he's falling asleep! Girls look gorgeous as usual.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Santa was the photographers husband, whom I'm sure was pressured into the role.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Santa doesn't look very happy but I think the girls look good.


The Santa :lol: The girls look gorgeous, though. Loving these pics!


----------



## EllieHenryNana (Sep 30, 2014)

*Merry Christmas Rory*

Rory,

Here is Henry refusing to sit up. 
Mom struggling to pull him up from a lying down stay.
Hee! Hee!
Poodle blooper with Santa.:ahhhhh:
That's my baby brother!

Merry Christmas!

Love,
Eleanor


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

My Christmas Girls!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love seeing all these Santa with poodles and Poodley Christmas photos - really making my holidays bright!


----------



## PaddysMom (May 7, 2015)

*Paddy boy*

I am loving these photos, folks! Thanks for giving us a peek into your poodle world.

Paddy would never sit still for a photo, so I had to take the situation in hand, as they say. Although he slept in late this morning, once he finally discovered his Christmas cream cheese, he ate it with gusto. 

Merry Christmas to one and all!


----------



## Khurst (Oct 31, 2014)

Pic of Murray


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Here's our Christmas picture from this year, Pixie, Sugarfoot, and Gimble with Santa:



Hope everyone's had a wonderful holiday season!

--Q


----------



## BrooklynBonnie (Jan 16, 2015)

I meant to post these yesterday but I was in the woods of northern New York without any internet and only had 1 tiny bar on my cell phone. 

As is the norm, we have a picture of everyone else opening presents; my mom & dad, my sister and her husband, and their two young sons, and Mochi & Chuui in the middle of it all - but myself and my husband are not in the pictures. Mochi & Chuui opened their presents and spent the whole rest of the day playing with them (my parents got them each a new bed with matching blankets and stuffed squeaky bones).


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Is that XIV Karat Corgi?


----------



## Tuffcookie (Dec 22, 2010)

Here is Gracie, with new little sister, Molly:






Tuffcookie


----------

